# Edition Wars



## Morrus (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't even think about it. Talk about what you like, and let other people like what they like. Be glad we're all at least still tabletop gamers.

[video=youtube;ca0mEfqZjEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca0mEfqZjEg[/video]​


----------



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2012)

I also add this for the edition warriors out there:

[video=youtube;rfQfy1LJEBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfQfy1LJEBs[/video]​


----------



## jhunton (Mar 18, 2013)

that is so cool


----------



## Bride of Cthulhu (May 6, 2013)

Hilarious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cadence (Feb 25, 2014)

Any chance of getting a Perturbed Dragon about DoaM?


----------



## abumi (Jun 3, 2014)

Haha, that's great.


----------



## painted_klown (Dec 11, 2014)

I just finished watching all of these. Too funny. I really liked all of them. Favorite episodes are The Cliche and The Thief. The Cliche would have been #1, but the DeVil-D bit is seriously funny!!!


----------



## hoffrg86 (Apr 15, 2015)

thanks for sharing, awsome


----------



## Matthew West (Dec 9, 2017)

HAhaha, those are hilarious!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mark Hyde (Dec 10, 2017)

LMAO Love it


----------

